# Toro 828 drive belt jumping off



## Qk3n (1 mo ago)

Hi,

Drive belt keeps jumping off when I engage it. When its not engaged it doesnt jump off.

Video attached, any ideas?


----------



## Qk3n (1 mo ago)

Couldnt upload the vid. Screenshot attatched


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

There is a suggested modification needed to the pulley sheave. You have to shave off about 1/4" from the pulley at the engine end. Try doing a search on this forum and you will come across it. It is a pita, but it will help you. Basically, as you look at your engine pulley, you can see that it needs to move closer to the engine.

Good luck. I am not an expert on this, bit having done it once, I am almost an expert.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Qk3n said:


> Couldnt upload the vid. Screenshot attatched


Just a simple copy & paste
Put the video on you tube then just copy the address bar and paste here.
Make sure you uncheck the Private part and make it public.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Qk3n said:


> Hi,
> 
> Drive belt keeps jumping off when I engage it. When its not engaged it doesnt jump off.
> 
> Video attached, any ideas?


Have you had the machine since new?


----------



## Qk3n (1 mo ago)

Bought it used in 2013. Changed belt in 2016 and the problem began straight away. Its been parked away since then cause I havent had the use for it until now.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Even after the pulley sheave modification, I also had to switch to a belt that was a little, maybe 1/2" longer. 

Where do you live ? I would donate some time helping you. I am in zip 12134.

I was very frustrated with this issue, and think I have the fix mastered. Let me know.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Here's a video that explains at least one cause of the belt coming off. This is on an Ariens snowblower but the cause sounds like a misaligned pulley as RIT333 suggests. In the video he shows why it's coming off at 1:40.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Do You Have The Belt Threaded In There Right. They Have Belt Guides On Those And It Looks Like It Is Not On There. The Belt Looks Stretched Beyond Specs. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ah, good point. There usually is a u-shaped bracket that attaches to the front of the engine that will stop the belt from jumping off the pulley at the top. Sometimes the obvious is not so obvious !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Even after the pulley sheave modification, I also had to switch to a belt that was a little, maybe 1/2" longer.
> 
> Where do you live ? I would donate some time helping you. I am in zip 12134.
> 
> I was very frustrated with this issue, and think I have the fix mastered. Let me know.


*He lives in Norway. So book a ticket and fly over to see him.*


----------

